# Flexitol



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi

I have a quick question. Recently the skin on my feet has become very dry and cracked. I have tried filing it with a foot file but it doesn't seem to help. I bought Flexitol heel balm today but now I'm afraid to use it. There is no guidance on the packaging regarding pregnancy. Could it do any harm? I'm 21.5 weeks pregnant.

Many Thanks
Hels


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi hels

Active ingredient is urea at 25% strength. This is a common ingredient in other emollient creams. The majority of these other products are used in skin conditions where dry skin and itching is present, the more common strength is 5-10%.

Most products say that they have not been tested in pregnancy so only use where benefit outweighs risk. There is nothing in the literature to suggest that urea creams are harmful in any way but as this specific product hasn't been tested then it's impossible to say for sure.

Maz x


----------



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Maz - I used it last night after all as my feet were driving me crazy - they make a awful noise when they rub against the bedsheets. I think I might lay off it just to be on the safe side.

Hels


----------

